# Woman pregnant 46 years (Forty Six)



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

I just had to share this Amazing story I saw on the Discovery Health Channel.This elderly woman in Casablanca was having bad abdominal pains and her adopted son took her to the hospital.They did an ultra sound and to their shock , there was a baby in her.It was mummified and calisifed in a hard ball.She Neglected to tell them , 46 years prior she'd gone to the hospital to deliver her baby and it was a rural type village hospital and the woman saw another woman next to her bleed to death and die on the table.She was so frightened she left and went home to her Hut at a near by village , afew days later the baby stopped moving and the contractions quit , the baby died.There culture belives when a baby dies inside you and won't come out is because the baby is just sleeping and will awake at a later date to be born.This baby stayed in her 46 years Years.She again went into some form of labor and they had to do a C-Section.What they cut out of her partially resembled a baby. It was quite gross and graphic to see.How in the Hell could someone be that foolish to leave a dead baby in them 46 years ? This blew my mind.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have been doing some real thinking about this situation.Can you just Imagin the Infections that could set in from having a deceased baby in you for 46 actual years.This just boggles my mind.She knew the baby was there and had always been told these type babies are just asleep and they Will wake up later to be born.My goodness , her Casablancan beliefs must be very strong to feel this strongly about something like this.Here in the USA if a woman looses a baby it is removed NO matter what your beliefs are.Other wise you are setting yourself up to have serious infections and risk death.46 years , Wow , UnBelievable.Any additional comments appreciated here ladies.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

My comment would be....different world, different beliefs, different times, etc, etc, etc.And IMO not all that difficult to believe.We are worlds apart...........Thai


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes you are right Thai , different world and beliefs.But would a person really be foolish enough to think their dead baby would actually return to life ??And 46 years later at that.You would really have to have some pretty strong beliefs and be in a far away land to think something like this.Here in the usa , I think we know better then that.If you stop and look at this story , it is terribly sad.I am glad the woman lived 46 years later to finally have this mummified calsified baby.It was very sad to witness this little thing. It partially resembled a baby , but yet it was so distorted because of the 46 years it remained in it's mother.The illnesses it could have caused could have been devestating.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I do believe that there are people who at that time and in that part of the world would believe just that.For some, their beliefs are their life.There is nothing else.You have to remember this is NOT the USA.....This was a very primative people with not many if any resources.Thai


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Thai , yes that is true , it is NOT the USA.Here in the USA women are brought up knowing what is real and what is not.They know better then to allow a child to remain inside you.But , in a far away place such as Casablanca , 46 years ago , these people were living in grass huts, in remote villages , and still do.And yes I can see where they would be brought up believing in these things. Religion , Superstition. And what ever else they have in their life.I guess I just can't comprehend the thought of having a deceased baby in you 46 years thinking that it is going to wake up and be born.It's just unrealistic. For ME anyway. Probably not for that woman. That was Fact Proven.I am so happy for her she lived long enough to deliver this child , thru what ever means it took.It's just a sad story.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Yup, it is a very sad story, I agree.Guess I am a tad bit more .......?????#### I don't even know the word I am after here!!!I DO know that there is NOTHING and I mean NOTHING that I hear about, read or see these days that surprises me.And that is VERY sad....




























I do wish that it was not that way for me but it is a fact of my life.Am I too pessimistic? Don't know that either....don't think so.Like to think that I look for the bright spot on the horizon but if it is not there, I am sure not surprised.Don't get crushed easily this way........maybe I learned a lesson over the years????Thai


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Thai , your exactly right , in these days and ages , Nothing Surprises me anymore.People do things and say things so off the wall it boggles your brain just thinking about all the outcome possibilities.I guess I was just dumb founded when I saw this story and how this sweet elderly woman (age 76) actually left this poor little infant in herself that long.A year or 2 is tragic , but oh my gosh , 46 years is just UnImaginable , in my way of thinking.But in her culture in this far away country , I guess people do some things that we would never expect them to even comprehend doing.I guess I am just looking at this story as the illness complications it could have caused.They said her organs were quite infected.It's amazing it didn't shut them down along time ago. And as a last resort , End her life.I wonder if her family would have viewed this death , as a possible re-awakening at a later date , along with the unborn infant.There for Not burying her , but keeping her in some form of cold storage.Wow the thought of any of this just sends my brain into over load mode.They didn't say if she had IBS issue's. I can only imagine with infected organs , that the bowels would have been involved , thus causing bouts of C &D. I wish the Discovery Health Channel could have gotten into more research on her case.Living in a far away land like this , and way back in older times , I wonder what they could have done for issue's involving IBS C & D ??Would their beliefs have rejected any medical intervention ?Maybe Kathleen might have some Input on this?Never the less , this was an awesome story that has me utterly fasicinated. And saddened too.


----------

